# Bananaphobia



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

_Is that a banana in your pocket, or are you just trying to scare me to death?_

http://www.metro.co.uk/weird/838746-woman-lives-in-fear-of-bananas


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

This is one for Master Macabre's weird-things-that-scare-you thread


----------

